# Piccino User Manual



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone have a PDF of the proper* Piccino User Manual they could send me please?

I thought I remembered a thread where someone confirmed they had one - but can't find it :-(

* by proper I mean a User Manual that tells you how to do things "inside" not just the two page glossy that tells you it is pretty and comes in lots of colours!

Mine is playing up a bit - intermittently it isn't pumping much water through (barely a slow drip).... Which makes for measuring shots etc very difficult.

I thought for several shots that my grind was way too fine it was taking so long to pour...... but I ran a few tests and I got various examples of it running dead slow with out even having the portafilter in place.....

Sometimes (quite often) it gets a "proper decent" flow but then it gets a mere trickle just a few seconds later :-(

I'm guessing there is something sticking/blocking somewhere - but I'd rather have a manual to refer to before I start taking covers off and poking about!!!!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There is no "under the bonnet" manual for any of the Fracino machines, just the user manuals.

Most other espresso machine manufacturers don't supply "engineers manuals" either - I just contact their tech.support for the relevant info......c'est la vie.

The commercial B2C systems come with tech. manuals, mainly for serious programming stuff.

The parts PDF for the Piccino (available on the Fraino website) will give you some idea for where the various components are situated.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> There is no "under the bonnet" manual for any of the Fracino machines, just the user manuals.
> 
> Most other espresso machine manufacturers don't supply "engineers manuals" either - I just contact their tech.support for the relevant info......c'est la vie.
> 
> ...


Ta! That's Plan B


----------

